# How does a convention look?



## JohnTheRonso (Jan 19, 2007)

I looked over wikkyfur or something and asked a few friends how a convention looks, but it actually brings more questions...
Themes? Con Badges? <sigh> 
Can someone provide me with some more information?


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 21, 2007)

hmm, it's a hall with alot of weird people disguised in colorful creatures. 
a world i may not understeand.


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Jan 22, 2007)

Was that a serious opinion or a sarcastic tone to make fun of this pathetic thread?
(which also in my opinion is pathetic)


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 22, 2007)

The problem is that your question is kind of broad, and the answers will vary from con to con, based on size, location, and theme (as in SciFi v. Anime v. Furry etc).

My only experience is with a small anime convention, so hopefully someone else can help you if you're asking more about the large furry cons like FurtherConfusion or AnthroCon.


----------

